# Größe ändern ohne Qualitätsverlust



## markus-g (16. August 2004)

Hi,
ich wollte mal fragen, wie man bilder auf eine bestimmte Größe ändert ohne dass das Bild verzerrt aussieht und seine Qualität verliert. Über jede TIpps würde ich mich freuen.

MFG
Markus


----------



## Tobias Menzel (16. August 2004)

Hi,

es scheint sich bewährt zu haben, das Bild bei großen Änderungen nicht "am Stück", sondern stufenweise zu verkleinern/vergrößern und zwischendurch gewisse Optimierungen (z.B. Scharfzeichnen) durchzuführen. (Es gibt einige Threads zu dem Thema hier, aber die wichtigsten finde ich auf die Schnelle nicht). 

Gruß


----------



## ShadowMan (16. August 2004)

Natürlich solltest du auch darauf achten das die Seitenverhältnisse die selben bleiben. Dies kannst du z.B. gewährleisten, wenn du die Shift-Taste beim Skalieren gedrückt hälst.

Und bei größeren Bilder wie von Datic beschrieben.

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Thomas Lindner (16. August 2004)

Ein Qualitätsverlust ensteht beim vegrößern immer, aber nur soviel mal nebenbei - man kann ihn nur *versuchen* zu reduzieren!


----------



## Mythos007 (16. August 2004)

Also die Feststellung, das die Qualität bei schrittweise Verkleinerung und
zwischenzeitlichem Scharfzeichnen zu einem besseren Ergebnis führt halte
ich nach wie vor für ein Gerücht


----------



## Tobias Menzel (16. August 2004)

> Also die Feststellung, das die Qualität bei schrittweise Verkleinerung und
> zwischenzeitlichem Scharfzeichnen zu einem besseren Ergebnis führt halte
> ich nach wie vor für ein Gerücht


... nicht unbedingt. Es _gibt_ Unterschiede im Resultat (abhängig von den Optimierungen), ob diese dem gewünschten Resultat aber eher entsprechen, hängt natürlich vom Bildmaterial und den Präferenzen ab.

Gruß


----------



## Terrabug (17. August 2004)

Zum Vergrößern würde ich Photo Zoom  nehmen.  Die Pro Version biete auch nen Photshop Export.
Die Software nutz einen Algorythmus der es möglich macht ein Bild zu auf das  2fache ohne sichtbare Qualitätsverluste zu vergößern!
Natürliche kann es keine Wunder wirken, aber es ist äußerst hilfreich.

Die einzige Make is der Preis 50$ für die Standard und 130$ für die Pro  

Falls du es nur für ein paar Bilder brauchst reicht vielleicht die Trial(bin mir nicht sicher obs Demo oder Shareware is).


----------



## spinchmeister (17. August 2004)

*hmm*

Also, das stimmt schon, dass du keine kleinen Bilder vegrößern kannst, weil sich der PC die pixel ja nicht ausdenken kann..das heisst, wenn du ein 180 breites 72dpi Bild aus dem Internet hast und du es unbedingt auf wallpaper größe bringen willst..gäbe es nur die möglichkeit, dass du es 1:1 auf nem SUPERTOLLEN-drucker ausdruckst..es nochmal neu in 300dpi-aufwärts einscannst..und die quali sollte recht gut werden..

Ich meine, es ist generell ein Verbrechen ein 72-dpi RGB bild auszudrucken *gg* Aber in dem Fall halt..


----------



## Medienoperator (17. August 2004)

*Plugin*

Es gibt auch ein Plugin für Photoshop.
Genuine Fractals Print Pro heisst das. Oder zumindest so ähnlich 

Mit dem Plugin kann man auch Bilder skalieren. Durch komplexere Berechnungen der neuen Pixel gelangt das Plugin zu einem etwas besseren Ergebnis als Photoshop mit seiner bikubischen Methode.


----------



## josDesign (17. August 2004)

*S-Spline*

Ich arbeite schon seit längerem mit S-Spline 2. mit dem kann man auch Bilder in jede beliebige Größe ändern (Pixel & PPI (DPI)).

Natürlich gibt es auch hier Grenzen, aber ich erziele bessere Erfolge als mit Bikubischer Vergrößerung und den anderen in Photoshop inkludierten Vergrößerungs-/Verkleinerungsmöglichkeiten.

S-Spline ist ein eigenständiges Programm. http://www.s-spline.com/

Habe soeben auf der Seite nachgesehen, S-Spline wurde zu PhotoZoom.


----------



## Lobi (17. August 2004)

Hm...
...also ich hab das eben mal ausprobiert mit der Testversion von PhotoZoom und kann nicht behaupten, dass es da einen Unterschied gibt zu DEM Ergebnis, was ich bei einer ganz normalen Vergrösserung mit PS erhalte.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (17. August 2004)

Das Verkleinern von Bildern in Photoshop mitels Zwischenschritten bringt nur dann
was, wenn man bei den Zwischenschritten auch entsprechende Tonwert- und
Schärfeoptimierung mitmacht.
Dann aber bringt es in jedem Fall etwas.
Recht gut hat sich bei mir das halbieren von Kantenmaßen (also ein vierteln der Fläche)
bewährt.

Tonwertoptimierung wird bei starken Verkleinerungen nötig, um ein "zulaufen"
dunkler Bildpartien zu vermeiden.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## josDesign (23. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Lobi _
> *Hm...
> ...also ich hab das eben mal ausprobiert mit der Testversion von PhotoZoom und kann nicht behaupten, dass es da einen Unterschied gibt zu DEM Ergebnis, was ich bei einer ganz normalen Vergrösserung mit PS erhalte. *



Hast darauf geschaut das auch nicht "Bikubisch" oder sonst was eingestellt ist? Beim, ich denke das heißt, Algorythmus musst du S-Spline, oder PhotoZoom einstellen?!


----------



## GeneralofWar (23. August 2004)

*...*

vergrößern - ja aber dann dicht "neu berechnen" lassen. Das bringt dergleichen Störungen ins Bild. Schärfen und Konturen nachzeichnen. 

Bei symbolen kann man auch gausscher Weichzeichner machen vergrößern und die mit dem Pinsel die Kontor im vergrößerten Bereich wieder rausholen - und weiter vergrößern.

mfg
GoW


----------



## rudinator1296 (13. Juni 2019)

Ist zwar schon uralt das Thema aber die Technologie hat sich auch weiterentwickelt. Mittlerweile funktioniert es wirklich, Bilder zu vergrößern komplett OHNE Qualitätsverluste: [Anm. v. Mod: Spam-Link entfernt] allerdings gegen Gebühr...


----------



## ComFreek (14. Juni 2019)

Nein, das wird nie möglich sein  Das ist rein mathematisch / logisch gesehen nicht möglich. Was sich weiterentwickelt hat sind Algorithmen, die eine bestmögliche Approximation liefern. Aber für jeden dieser Algorithmen kann ich dir ein Bild geben, dessen Vergrößerung eine hohe Fehlerquote im Vergleich zum Originalbild hat. Die Kunst ist es, diese Menge an schlechten Bildern möglichst disjunkt von realen Fotografien zu machen


----------



## rudinator1296 (14. Juni 2019)

mh ...was sagst du dann zu diesem Beispiel?  https://bit.ly/2MLk6Qe


----------



## ComFreek (14. Juni 2019)

Aus Sicherheitsgründen öffne ich keine 40 MB Bilder lokal 

Aber wenn du versuchst mich eines Anderen zu überzeugen, dann glaube ich, dass du meinen letzten Beitrag nicht ganz verstanden hast. Ich zweifle keinesfalls die Qualität oder Nützlichkeit solcher Algorithmen an, lediglich, dass dein Statement "Bilder zu vergrößern komplett OHNE Qualitätsverluste:" so nicht stimmen kann.


----------

